# A1 "Tornado" First Trip - Great BBC Video



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

One of my correspondents sent this link to the BBC's news report on the first passenger trip of "Tornado', from York to Newcastle.  Great shots.


* **"The Peppercorn Pioneer"*http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/7865518.stm


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Pete, 

That was the first of the 'paying guests' trains at £99 each; and was filled with the covenanters who have paid for the loco to be built. 

The loco is passed for 75 MPH, and they A1 trust hope to get it passed for 90 MPH, which will make it the fastest staem loco in Britain, as it is new, not rebuilt - those are limited to 75mph. 



Shortly it will be travelling to the south of england to show them what a new build locomotive is capable of! 

Meanwhile 'YouTube' has a whole raft of videos of it both in its intitail proving runs (which were run at night in case it broke down!) and now this run. 

Check out the night run (loco in grey) through Durham at 75 mph, and in total 64 continous miles were run at 75 mph, with a load of 550 tons behind the tender. There is no stoker firing by the way all hand fired, and the loco crew are volunteers I think.

'Health & Safety' ran riot at Newcastle station (depot) in arrival, with one of the station announcers being quite clearly heard on a 'Youtube' video saying 'No photographs are allowed on the staion'! the admirers took a lot of notice - the grey side of the tender was almost obliterated by flashes from cameras! 

It has been painted in its first color scheme of apple green with a new chimmney (stack), see the grey livery photos for the lipped stack. 

Other color schemes are promised of blue and then the last British Railways color of Brunswick Green.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Peter,

I look forward to the day it runs on my Heritage line. I guess the diary is pretty full right now but it would make a nice change from King Edward I or Earl Bathurst.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

I wonder if they are going to cancel tomorrow's run from Darlington to London King's X?

We were going to be doing a vid of our combined clips in our part of the run....right now there's about five-six feet deep of snow between my nearest park-up point and my vantage point, and 1/4 mile of farm-track...

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: A1 "Tornado" First Trip - Great BBC Video*

the loco crew are volunteers I think


Peter, 

I doubt that very much. They might have 'volunteered' for this duty, but I'm sure they are paid staff. The only real 'volunteers' allowed on Network Rail are the NYMR staff running trains to Whitby - getting approval was a first, I believe. 

A while ago it was the Rail Parcels crew who had the exclusive to man the steam excursions, and that was bought by EWS (English, Welsh and Scottish?) EWS was in turn owned by Wisconsin Central, here in the US, which was bought by CN. Apparently DB (German Rail) owns it now. 

Interesting press release from the NRM on steam engine driver training: http://www.nrm.org.uk/pressoffice/pressreleases/2001/yce.asp


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

A newly constructed steam locomotive: what a great way to stimulate the economy. Consider the possibilities. . . 


cheers


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Just had a thought, do you think they would help with a 2009 Masterclass? We would have to get bigger benches though!
Seriously though every time I see that loco in action it takes me back to my mispent youth watching the A1s,2s,3s and 4s pound the metal on the East Coast main line.
Bunny


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: A1 "Tornado" First Trip - Great BBC Video*

"what a great way to stimulate the economy. Consider the possibilities" 

Yes, but also consider that it took them 18 years, and 3 million pounds (~$5 million)...


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ha! BBC? It was on my local news (WGAL) here in Lancaster, PA last night at 11 pm!! 

Beautiful looking locomotive and train! Is the train vintage as well or are those modern coaches?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 02/08/2009 9:28 PM
Ha! BBC? It was on my local news (WGAL) here in Lancaster, PA last night at 11 pm!! 

Beautiful looking locomotive and train! Is the train vintage as well or are those modern coaches? 




Ahem, Sir, they are old. This country has modern, that is to say, built after 1860, electric trains that run at 140mph. We no longer use horses to propel our vehicles, either, and some of us even have electricity.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Some photos of the arrival of 60163 at London Kings Cross are part of the free web magazine at http://www.railwaylherald.co.uk/ in the latest issue which is 165. 


I have no connection with this magazine, which is put on the web weekly, now it also contains some worldwide news as well. 


Don't forget to look at the 'imaging centre' as well there are some superb photos there! 

Re the coaches - as Tacsays they are old!

There are two styles - the one behind the loco (which is the loco crew support coach) in maroon is a Mark 1 built from 1951 to 1963, when the Mark 2 (like the Blue & white one) replaced them.

The Mark ones were generally the last of the traditional style - that is the were corrdior coaches with compartments - not generally open coaches, BUT these (also Mark ones ) came later and were called Tourist open seconds, with some open first class ones built as well - tastes were changing, and they had more seats than the compartment versions.

The reason thay are used on Enthusiasts trains and Hertiage lines is their age, (cheap to buy but a lot of maintenance due to age) and that the British like compartment stock! 

Mark 2's are lighter inside - they haver larger windows, and are of monocoque construction as well thus stronger when in an accident.

We are now using M


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac,

We're allowed to have electric now, but only to the barn. 140 MPH, you say? Actually, we do have a 110 MPH train that flies through the tobacco fields, but it is mostly for the "English" to ride, not so much the Amish, although many do use it. There is that 'other' old steam train but they run considerably slower...
What's wrong with using the old nags to pull a carriage?!! 


LOL

Hey thanks for the info, that's good stuff!!! I just thought it was pretty cool that some other British engine was featured on the news, although Thomas was mentioned by the anchors after the clip was shown. Nice looking locomotive, too. 


Mark


----------

